# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Logo para REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Uns gostam outros não. Mas resolvi lançar o Premnas como imagem de marca do nosso forum.

Tenho as imagens em vários formatos disponiveis. Os membros que desejarem contribuir com para o melhoramento do novo Logo, poderão fazer o download das imagens que anexo em formato GIF e apresentar as suas sugestões

O logo irá sempre ser semelhante ao sugerido, apenas com a foto e com  REEFFORUM  e Aquariofilia Marinha. 

O fundo do logo deverá ser sempre transparente, para trabalhar em vários fundos no nosso forum.

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:Prabaixo:  
É com muita pena que leio está mensagem, então para que serviu todos aqueles logótipos que se fizeram e depois a votação e em seguida outra votação?
Será que foi tudo uma manobra de entretimento para tu no fim impores o teu gosto e colocar o logótipo a meu ver e segundo sei de muitos outros fraco e feio?
Tudo bem que o fórum é teu e ninguém te o tira mas pensei que não era esse o lema do reefforum.

Apenas uma opinião!!!!  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pedro

Se  não gostas do logo tens sempre esta solução.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Pedro
Viva 25 de Abril :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

POIS.... vamos de mau para pior.

Acho que todos gostamos do nosso peixes, mas não podemos querer que todos gostem só dos nossos.

Se houve votação para escolher o logótipo porque mudar uns meses depois?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Pedro
Sera porque o Julio Macieira é o dono do forum?
abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pedro

Tudo tem o seu tempo de vida


Como Eu tive de actualizar o software do Forum.
Como Eu tive de comprar a nova versão do Forum.
Como Eu pago o alojamento do Forum.
Como Eu tenho de preocupar com a Imagem e divulgação do forum.

Também acho ter o direito de ser Eu a decidir qual a imagem de MARCA que pretendo impor para o forum.

A democracia existe e continuará a existir, mas, será sempre na liberdade de expressão e opiniões relactivas a assuntos sobre aquariofilia.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

"A democracia existe e continuará a existir, mas, será sempre na liberdade de expressão e opiniões relactivas a ASSUNTOS SOBRE AQUARIFILIA " tudo o resto quem manda JULIO MACIEIRA :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Posso se o Julio quiser, fazer um banner e cobrir toda a área superior do fórum. Ou apenas um pequeno! Com um prenmas claro... o Júlio escolhe!  :Big Grin: 


Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Luis, todas as propostas são bem vindas.

O logo não pode cobrir todo o fundo, porque deixa-mos de ter banners de divulgação. Alem disso, deverá ser de fundo transparente, para se poder enquadrar em várias opções de côres de fundos.

Não pode ainda ter mais de 300px de comprimento

----------

